# AWWWWWWW, YEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!



## AWP (Jan 22, 2018)

IT'S THAT  TIME AGAIN!!! TIME TO FUCK OFF!!!!! YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME????!!!!?????!!! THIS IS MONDAY AND THIS IS THE DAY TO FUCK OFF!!!! NOT IN THE "LET'S GO TO THE BEACH" SENSE, BUT IN THE "EAT SHIT AND DIE" SENSE!!!!!!!!

FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FOOTBALL TEAM, FUCK YOUR SECRET NACHO RECIPE, FUCK YOUR GOVERNMENT SHUTDOWN, FUCK IT ALL!!! GROW IT LIKE A CHIAPET: FU-FU-FU-FUCKIT!

MONDAY'S BULLSHIT AND WE'RE ALL GONNA' DIE!


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2018)

4:30 PM AND I JUST WOKE UP!!!!! WHERE'S MY CHICKEN??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS NOT A METAPHOR OR ALLEGHENY OR SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2018)

It must be Monday...😬💉💩😜


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty much every Monday in my life...


----------



## CDG (Jan 22, 2018)

Now this is a Monday diatribe I can support.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 22, 2018)

Compilation of video of me on a Monday:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 22, 2018)

It's fuckin' Tuesday you cunt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> It's fuckin' Tuesday you cunt.



Hey Brah....mind your own reverse spinning water business.  You folks have bigger pigs to fry, like raising your cuntry's new charity baby.  Courtesy of your newly elected PM....she's not married I see...huh. <standing with arms crossed and harshly judging>

And you're worried about what day it is....cunt.

Jacinda Ardern: 'New Zealand will help us raise our child'

_“And, New Zealand is going to help us raise our first child … I think it’s fair to say that this will be a wee one that a village will raise, but we couldn’t be more excited.”_


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 22, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> It's fuckin' Tuesday you cunt.



It's America first, bitch....don't you know who our president is??


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> It's fuckin' Tuesday you cunt.



I'D LIKE TO BE THE FIRST TO ASK YOU IF YOU COULD FUCK OFF TO THE NTH DEGREE!!!!!!!! AUSTRALIA'S CANADA IS LIKE...I DON'T HAVE A DECENT METAPHOR!!!!!!!! YOU'RE TRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE ALSO: FUCK OFF!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 22, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> It's America first, bitch....don't you know who our president is??



Ronald McDonald!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello MONDAY!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 22, 2018)

Under normal circumstances I love to attack Monday, but today's Monday is out of my control. Had to sign my furlough notice and while i will eventually return back to work, my bills won't care when. 

Glad to see liberals care more for illegal immigrant children than our own citizens.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Had to sign my furlough notice and while i will eventually return back to work, my bills won't care when.



One more reason this Monday can fuck off. Necessary reality in the Monday thread sucks more than the Vikings.   Sorry brother.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear it, @NavyBuyer.  

To bring more cheer and get the thread properly derailed into Monday fatuousness again:


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2018)

Monday's are like Pakistan, Fuck them!


----------



## CQB (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2018)

It was an abortion, Michael, an abortion!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It was an abortion, Michael, an abortion!



Just like our marriage is an abortion -- something that's unholy and evil. 

My God I love that movie.


----------



## AWP (Jan 23, 2018)

What is wrong with you people?


----------

